# "bouton" mystère...



## TwistX (8 Juillet 2010)

Savez-vous à quoi sert le bouton à côté du "Déverrouiller"?


----------



## ET80 (8 Juillet 2010)

De quel bonbon parle tu? Il n'y a que 5boutons sur l ipad : le bouton home en bas, le bouton marche arrêt en haut a droite, les boutons de volumes et un petit bouton declencheur qui permet de verruiller la position (portrait ou paysage), qui se trouve au dessus des boutons de volume.


----------



## TwistX (8 Juillet 2010)

Ça n'est pas un bouton à proprement parler... Je voulais mettre une image mais je n'ai pas réussi&#58371; Je vais essayer de te l'envoyer par MP.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------

Essayé pas pu... En fait il se trouve à côté de la barre "Déverouillé" (comme sur les iPod et les iPhone) Et il est carré avec une sorte de cadna...                                Ici &#57908;déverouiller       &#58163;


----------



## mashgau (8 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que tu veux parler de l'image qui permet, sans déverrouiller l'Ipad, de lancer un diaporama photo ...


----------



## TwistX (8 Juillet 2010)

/Users/theo/Desktop/photo.PNG

voila j'ai enfin l'image...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------

...mais ca marche pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------

l'image est dans la video suivante:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Vvu8T_jvA


----------



## boodou (8 Juillet 2010)

TwistX a dit:


> Savez-vous à quoi sert le bouton à côté du "Déverrouiller"?



Appuie dessus et tu verras bien ! 

[Votre iPad s'auto-détruira dans 30 secondes ]


----------



## TwistX (8 Juillet 2010)

Hihihi  mais le truc c'est que je l'ai pas encore...&#58371;


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (8 Juillet 2010)

C'est le bouton qui lance le diaporama de photos.


----------



## TwistX (9 Juillet 2010)

Ça sert à quoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h09 ----------

Enfin... Ça apporte quoi?


----------



## ikeke (9 Juillet 2010)

Ça permet de transformer l'ipad en une sorte de cadre photo numérique sans avoir besoin de deverouiller l'ipad ni de devoir lancer l'application Photo. Cela se base sur les photos synchronisées sur iPad via iTunes. Les photos défilent alors à une vitesse définie dans les paramètres de l'iPad.


----------



## TwistX (9 Juillet 2010)

On peut l'enlever?


----------



## Mnao (9 Juillet 2010)

TwistX a dit:


> On peut l'enlever?




Un bon coup de marteau dessus et c'est bon


----------

